# Idle ISSUE



## vhold4 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have read through quite a couple threads and found different answers but all the diagnostics seem to vary so i'm looking for an answer for myself for my own circumstances.

I have a 1999 Nissan altima, 2.4L KA24DE model engine(manual transmission). About a month ago while making a trip down to Florida i started hearing a noise coming from the engine, like marbles in a tin can. Come to find out that the lower tensioner arm was broken and the bits and pieces were flying around the engine. ALso by the time i was able to get home i was experiencing an issue where my idle fluctuated while stopped or parked in neutral. The RPMs varied from 1100 down to almost 200.

Often i would it and watch to make sure and it would take about 2-3 min for the idle to drop to 0 and the car to turn off. I finished overhauling the engine, i took it out with the transaxle and replaced my oil filter, all my fluids, both tensioner arms as well as both tensioners, the crankshaft pulley sprocket, made sure all gaskets for the oil pan, timing chain covers and head gasket and valve cover gasket didnt allow for any leaks. I am still having the same problem as before. 

I initially thought the stalling was part of the timing chain issue, but i made sure the timing chain was set correctly before reinstalling the engine. The issue only happens when stopped or parked, or if i am doing a really slow turn. I've also noticed the temperature is running high for the engine, i know i have enough coolant in the radiator, and i just replaced the thermometer and water pump a few months ago. THe temperature runs high while experiencing the idle issue but goes down while driving. The other other problem is getting a knock sensor error but the code says its pending. 

What is wrong with my car?


----------

